# I need "triplet" names.



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay, time for a lame thread, but I need some suggestions.  I just got a litter of three foster kittens, all male, all long-haired and pure black, with yellow eyes.  I want to give them some kind of "themed" names, but am tapped out in the creativity department.

Any funny/cute suggestions?  >__>


----------



## Liam (Mar 28, 2010)

Snap, crackle, pop.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 28, 2010)

John, Wayne and Gacy.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2010)

Chico, Groucho, and Karl?


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

Yakko, wakko, and Dot.


But seriously. How about.
Shade, shroud, cloak.

Dark theme for their color.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 28, 2010)

Curly, Larry, and Moe?


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

Huey, Dewey, and Louie.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 28, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Chico, Groucho, and Karl?



You can name the placenta Gummo.

ba dum tish.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 28, 2010)

Gordon Freeman, name them all Gordon Freeman. then get them tiny glasses and lab coats.


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 28, 2010)

Charon, Nix, and Hydra, the three moons of Pluto.


----------



## Holsety (Mar 28, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> John, Wayne and Gacy.


Yes.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, these are all cute.  Keep em coming, because I am amused.  XD



Azbulldog said:


> Charon, Nix, and Hydra, the three moons of Pluto.


 
I do like these, though, since my own cats are named for planets (although I have no Pluto, just a Mercury and a Neptune).  >_>


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

Eins, Vei, Drei. German cats FTW.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 28, 2010)

Agent Socks, Operative Pox, and Representative Nils.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 28, 2010)

Einstein, Oppenheimer, and Bohr, you will have the smartest and most Atomic kitties ever.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 28, 2010)

Tom, Dick and Harry


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 28, 2010)

Inky, Blinky, and Pinky.


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

Ju, mon, ji.


----------



## TheNewfie (Mar 28, 2010)

Solid snake, Liquid Snake and Solidus snake


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 28, 2010)

David Carridine, Farrah Fawcett, and Billy Mayes.


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 28, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Inky, Blinky, and Pinky.


No, there would have to be a Clyde as well.


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

Sun. Moon. Stars.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2010)

Judaism, Christianity, and Islam.


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

Spark, scorch, flame.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 28, 2010)

Alpha, Beta, Gamma.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 28, 2010)

Shock, Lock, and Barrel


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 28, 2010)

Moe, Larry and Curly Joe?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 28, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Shock, Lock, and Barrel



*Stock


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> *Stock


 
Whatever...both sound cool.


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

Heatwave, microwave, radiowave.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

Windows, Mac, Linux.


----------



## Willow (Mar 28, 2010)

Hickory, Dickory, and Dock


----------



## Thatch (Mar 28, 2010)

Index, Default, About:Blank.

Alternatively Cat#1, Cat#2, Cat#3.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 28, 2010)

The Vault Dweller, The Chosen One, The Lone Wanderer.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 28, 2010)

Stop, Drop, and Roll


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

Black, jack, taco.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

These are great.  X3



szopaw said:


> Alternatively Cat#1, Cat#2, Cat#3.


Did that once with a pair of corgi puppies, only I named em Thing 1 and Thing 2.  After Thing 1 was adopted, it got a little weird, though; people kept wanting to know why the hell we named the remaining puppy Thing 2.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 28, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> No, there would have to be a Clyde as well.


Nah, Clyde's adopted.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Kliner, Dr. Vance, Dr. Breen.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 28, 2010)

peanut, butter and jelly


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 28, 2010)

Yiff, Murr, Durp.


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

Moew, Meowy, Meowsers.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 28, 2010)

Basement, ceiling, and monorail. Just kidding, that wouldn't work with them all-black.

Charon, Nix, and Hydra are the best ideas I've seen.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2010)

bah, nvm.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

The One Who Was.

The One Who Is.

The One Who Will Be.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

Oprah Winfrey, Rosie Odonnel, Queen Latifa.

fat kittehs.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Did that once with a pair of corgi puppies, only I named em Thing 1 and Thing 2.  After Thing 1 was adopted, it got a little weird, though; people kept wanting to know why the hell we named the remaining puppy Thing 2.



Haha, yeah, that might have been confusing.


Ah, also - Sex, Drugs, Rock.

To bad it's not a quadruplet. Might save that to go along with Roll.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 28, 2010)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil. :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Ah, also - Sex, Drugs, Rock.
> 
> To bad it's not a quadruplet. Might save that to go along with Roll.


 
Totally cannot name a foster kitten Sex.  (Or Drugs.)  XD I would get fired.

But I did name a trio of black lab puppies Shake, Rattle and Roll once. X3


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

Game, boy, color.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 28, 2010)

Stailn, Churchill, Truman.


----------



## Stawks (Mar 28, 2010)

Wolfgang, Amadeus, Peanut.


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

Em, Ess, Gee.


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 28, 2010)

Traya, Nihilus, and Sion
Star Wars Sith Triumvirate.

Hi, Mizu, Tsuchi
Japanese for fire, water, and earth.

Kako, Ima, Mirai
Japanese for past, present, and future.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 28, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Charon, Nix, and Hydra, the three moons of Pluto.



:shock: I think I love you.



Browder said:


> Eins, Vei, Drei. German cats FTW.



Also good.

How about Alpha, Beta and Charlie?  Wiskey, Tango, and Foxtrot?  Yankee, Indigo, Foxtrot?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 28, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> :shock: I think I love you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, Irrevernt i thought you would suggest something like Remingtion, Colt, and Winchester.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 28, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> lol, Irrevernt i thought you would suggest something like Remingtion, Colt, and Winchester.



  I was going to, but thought it was too damn predictable for this old otter. 

Dan, Smith and Wesson?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> How about Alpha, Beta and Charlie? Wiskey, Tango, and Foxtrot? Yankee, Indigo, Foxtrot?


I like those a lot, actually; I had a colt I registered quite awhile back at AQHA under the name Charlee Foxtrott (all proper spellings already having been taken), since raising him _was_ a clusterfuck. XD



blackfuredfox said:


> lol, Irrevernt i thought you would suggest something like Remingtion, Colt, and Winchester.


I like those too, actually. X3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I like those too, actually. X3



What, no love for The Three Stooges?


----------



## Leon (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't know if they were posted but, lock, shock and barrel. :3


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I like those too, actually. X3



My first Shar-pei was named Remington....gawd I miss that dog.  My current Shar-pei is named Winchester.....Winnie the Pei...get it? 



Roose Hurro said:


> What, no love for The Three Stooges?



You're one of the RFC clan too old boy!    .....Ruger, Tika and Sako?  Lee, Styer and Mannlicher


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 28, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I was going to, but thought it was too damn predictable for this old otter.
> 
> Dan, Smith and Wesson?


yeah but predictable you is fun you.


Nylak said:


> I like those a lot, actually; I had a colt I registered quite awhile back at AQHA under the name Charlee Foxtrott (all proper spellings already having been taken), since raising him _was_ a clusterfuck. XD
> 
> 
> I like those too, actually. X3



lol, those where the first producers to come off of my mind.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 28, 2010)

Shadrach, Meshach, Obendigo (sp?)


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 28, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> My first Shar-pei was named Remington....gawd I miss that dog.  My current Shar-pei is named Winchester.....Winnie the Pei...get it?
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of the RFC clan too old boy!    .....Ruger, Tika and *Sako*?  Lee, Styer and Mannlicher



I learned last night how to properly pronounce that after going shooting on the way home.


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 28, 2010)

Poker, Blackjack, and Solitaire

or Slots, Roulette, and Keno


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 28, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> I learned last night how to properly pronounce that after going shooting on the way home.



As much as I enjoy suggesting names for Nylak's cats....tell me how you shot the Sako...tell me how you did.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

Sonic, Tails, Knuckles.

Amy, Rouge, Blaze.

Alternate for sex differences.


----------



## Icky (Mar 28, 2010)

Name them after fellow forum-goers.

Little Azure, Exunod, and  Tycho!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Name them after fellow forum-goers.
> 
> Little Azure, Exunod, and  Tycho!



Are you trying to kill her, or maker her kill her kittens?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Are you trying to kill her, or maker her kill her kittens?


 
Seriously, they're enough of pains in my ass as it is.  They don't need any more bad mojo.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Seriously, they're enough of pains in my ass as it is.  They don't need any more bad mojo.



Then wouldn't Nylak, Trpdwarf, and ArielMT work?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Seriously, they're enough of pains in my ass as it is.  They don't need any more bad mojo.



Atra, 8trak, and Aj.

I _totally _didn't get those names from my own or anything :V .

Atra is more of a feminine or smartass name.

8trak is the mature one.

Aj is the playful male.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> The One Who Was.
> 
> The One Who Is.
> 
> The One Who Will Be.



B5 FTW.

IIRC, Sinclair/Valen, Sheridan, and Delenn (although Delenn is female).


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> B5 FTW.
> 
> IIRC, Sinclair/Valen, Sheridan, and Delenn (although Delenn is female).



You are correct.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> You are correct.



Zathras have sad life.  Probably have sad death, but at least there's symmetry.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Zathras have sad life.  Probably have sad death, but at least there's symmetry.



God, I miss that series. That was a damn good episode too.


----------



## Liam (Mar 28, 2010)

First, second, and last?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 28, 2010)

Brahma, Vishnu, Shiva.

There yah go Ms. Buddhist. :3

(Yes, I know. That was the point.)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 28, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> You're one of the RFC clan too old boy!    .....*Ruger, Tika and Sako?  Lee, Styer and Mannlicher*



LeMat, Burgess and Spencer?  Revolver, Carbine (Carby?) and Shotgun...?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 28, 2010)

If you name them after FAF people, one better be Jashwa. I'm already a cat. It'd translate well to your cat,


----------



## Smelge (Mar 29, 2010)

Breakfast, lunch and tea.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 29, 2010)

Keroro, Giroro and Dororo. Oops. Sorry, wrong species.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 29, 2010)

Peanutbutter, Jelly, and Sandwich.


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 29, 2010)

Aldehyde, Ketone, Carboxylic Acid

Then they have different oxidation states.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 29, 2010)

Boggis, Bunce, and Bean (One fat, one short, one lean. These horrible crooks, so different in looks, were nonetheless equally mean) :3


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 29, 2010)

i have 3 cats named April, May and June.

our dogs are named Pixie, Penny, Zury, Bindi, Winry and Sadie, which all end in in the E sound.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 29, 2010)

Larry, Moe, Currly.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 29, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Larry, Moe, Currly.



i was gonna post that!
but i was too lazy to see if anyone else had first .__.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 29, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i was gonna post that!
> but i was too lazy to see if anyone else had first .__.


 
Great minds think alike, i just typed faster


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Boggis, Bunce, and Bean (One fat, one short, one lean. These horrible crooks, so different in looks, were nonetheless equally mean) :3


 
That my friend...is Genius!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

A, B, C.

Rick astley, Bruce springsteen, Pigeon.

Kyle Gass, Jack Black, Lee.

Chop, Suey, !.

Through the, Fire and, Flames.

Shepherd, Soap, Price.

Nylak, Nlyak, Nlayk.

I just, Lost the, Game.

Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, never gonna run around - and desert you.

Pepsi, RC, Coke.

Show me, How to, Lie.

ZuneHD, iPod Touch, Sansa Fuze.

Superman, Spiderman, Batman.

Bruce, Al, Mighty.

House, of, fun.

Big, In, Japan.

Born in, the, USA.

I have put too many songs here.
Did he died?


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 29, 2010)

Dewey, Cheatem, and Howe.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 29, 2010)

Shaniqa, Quicha, Shevona


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

The Rainbow Selection :

Queer, Gay, Fag. Well really...

Let's see which things I can also say..


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 29, 2010)

Liam said:


> Snap, crackle, pop.


 This


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 29, 2010)

Eduardo, Edgardo and Eustaquio.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Harley Davidson, Goldwing, Ninja.


----------



## FeralPup (Mar 29, 2010)

Shinx, Luxio, Luxray! 
Fits with the whole pokemon obsession that's starting up again D:


----------



## Skullmiser (Mar 29, 2010)

Spock, Data, and T'pol? Those were science officers, but T'pol could be a bad choise because it's a girl's name.
Kirk Picard, Sisko, Archer, pick your favorite 3.
Tuvok, Worf, and Odo were security chiefs.
Scotty, La Forge, O'Brien, Tucker, and Torres were engineers. Pick 3 of those.
I could go on.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2010)

Rikki, Tikki, Tavi


----------



## Holsety (Mar 29, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Yankee, Indigo, Foxtrot?


subliminal messaging itt


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2010)

Government, Stimulus, Check?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Kalyn

Nalyk

Lynka


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 29, 2010)

Deep-fried, stir-fried, and grilled.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Deep-fried, stir-fried, and grilled.



Kinky.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Rare, Medium, Well-done.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Bet Lekhem, Bet Zeitim, Bet Arif.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Bet Lekhem, Bet Zeitim, Bet Arif.



... What.

Bless you. Poor thing's catching a cold.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 29, 2010)

Right, Left, and Axis.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 29, 2010)

Aflred E. Neuman, Roger Kaputnik, Max Korn


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... What.
> 
> Bless you. Poor thing's catching a cold.



Those are cities.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 29, 2010)

Na'vi, Puck, Tink(erbell).


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Na'vi, Puck, Tink(erbell).



*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-
*



No.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Rikki, Tikki, Tavi



Ilu <3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 29, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Great minds think alike, *i just typed faster*



Too late... I already typed those way before.

How about Huey, Duey and Looie?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Mcdonalds, Wendy's, Burger King.

Wake up with the king~


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Too late... I already typed those way before.
> 
> How about Huey, Duey and Looie?



Already been done, pops :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 29, 2010)

Geddy, Neil, and Alex


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Already been done, pops :V



Must have missed it.........   >.<


----------



## Kanin (Mar 29, 2010)

Rikki, Tikki, and Tavi

or

Snap, Crackle, and Pop


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 29, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Rikki, Tikki, and Tavi
> 
> or
> 
> Snap, Crackle, and Pop


Both already said. Nice job.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2010)

Crosby, Stills and Nash?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Crosby, Stills and Nash?



WHY WOULD YOU LEAVE OUT YOUNG


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 29, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> WHY WOULD YOU LEAVE OUT YOUNG



'Cause there's only three kittens?  And Young sucks. :razz:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 29, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> 'Cause there's only three kittens?  And Young sucks. :razz:



Stills sucks


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 29, 2010)

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 29, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly



I LOVE this. :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 29, 2010)

Probably has been said.

Murry, Purry, Furry :V

seriously:
Demi, Maddy, Lulu


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly





Fuzzy Alien said:


> I LOVE this. :3



The Doog, The Dab, and The Ylgu.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The Doog, The Dab, and The Ylgu.


Not funny. Better luck next time.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Not funny. Better luck next time.



Nah, I did my funny a couple of pages back.


----------



## Takun (Mar 29, 2010)

*Clotho*
*Lachesis*
*Atropos*
:3c


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 29, 2010)

Takun said:


> *Clotho*
> *Lachesis*
> *Atropos*
> :3c


But Sisters of Fate and brother kitties D:


----------



## Kyto (Mar 29, 2010)

Hugh, Jazz, Dick.


----------



## Liam (Mar 29, 2010)

Poto, Tato, Harold.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 29, 2010)

Jesus H. Christ, Dammit, and Fuuuu.



Metal_Skunk said:


> The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly



Blondie, Angel Eyes, and Tuco.


----------



## Takun (Mar 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But Sisters of Fate and brother kitties D:



Psssh, kittens are all girls anyway.

(my grandma had named her cat something girly only to find out later it was a guy |3 )


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 30, 2010)

Dusk.
Eventide.
Crepuscle.

All synonymous... My old cat's name was Crepuscle in fact.


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 30, 2010)

Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego.


----------



## Bando (Mar 30, 2010)

Jakobean said:


> Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego.



Don't get them near the heater :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 30, 2010)

Takun said:


> Psssh, kittens are all girls anyway.
> 
> (my grandma had named her cat something girly only to find out later it was a guy |3 )


My mom did that with our cat. Named him Maisy, but luckily we called him Maise and that became Mace and his real name became Mason. 

Luckily it wasn't too long until we found out he was a guy.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 30, 2010)

Tubby, Loss of Bladder Control, and Mittens.


----------



## Th0r (Mar 30, 2010)

Cloud 
Squall
Zidane


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 30, 2010)

Th0r said:


> Cloud
> Squall
> Zidane



Success.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 30, 2010)

Doc, Marty, and Biff


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 30, 2010)

Hussy, Wussy, and Pussy.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Both already said. Nice job.


 
I know they were, I was agreeing with them, I just didn't feel like quoting them.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 30, 2010)

Erasmus, Robert and Charles


----------



## Mayfurr (Mar 30, 2010)

Symphony, Rhapsody, and Harmony.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 30, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> Symphony, Rhapsody, and Harmony.



But none of them are pink?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

The Lion, The closet and the witch.


what

Ah, don't want your kitty to be called _CLOSET_? Well the other one won't ever be a lion unless he looks through the mirror. And the witch... that is how he looks without the mirror.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 30, 2010)

Porthos, Athos and Aramis.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Porthos, Athos and Aramis.


Classic book approved.

Tom Sawyer, Huckleberry Finn and Tom Canty.


Maerakhe Tawaeine.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2010)

Buck, White Fang and Old Yeller.
Gregor Samsa, K. and Joseph K.
Macbeth, Hamlet and Othello.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 30, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Macbeth, Hamlet and Othello.


I REALLLY like this option. You should pick it, Nylak.

Especially Othello.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I REALLLY like this option. You should pick it, Nylak.
> 
> Especially Othello.



Replace Macbeth with Iago and Hamlet with Cassio.  And hope that Othello doesn't kill Cassio.


----------



## Mayfurr (Mar 30, 2010)

Lobar said:


> But none of them are pink?



They could be little Angels ("Captain Scarlett" reference)


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Replace Macbeth with Iago and Hamlet with Cassio.  And hope that Othello doesn't kill Cassio.


But then you can't call one Hammy and one Macs or mac mac. 

Iago doesn't shorten cutely :c


----------



## Tycho (Mar 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But then you can't call one Hammy and one Macs or mac mac.
> 
> Iago doesn't shorten cutely :c



Neither does Othello.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 30, 2010)

Garfield, Nermal, Odie

Bahamut, Ifrit, Shiva

Oh, and a second vote for Yacko, Wacko, and Dot as well as Murry, Purry, and Furry.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

Abraham, Yosef and Yaakov.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Neither does Othello.



What about Othi or Othill?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 30, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Blondie, Angel Eyes, and Tuco.



THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS. wait though, wouldnt one end up getting killed though and the other nearly hanged?


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Mar 30, 2010)

Hans, Fritz and Otto.

And post pics of them pwease 
We want teh cute kitten pics!


----------



## Tycho (Mar 30, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> What about Othi or Othill?



Meh.

This would be so much easier if they were females.  I mean, I can think of female characters in threes all over the place.  Goneril, Regan and Cordelia, for example.

Maybe Manny, Moe and Jack, from that Pep Boys auto store?


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 30, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS. wait though, wouldnt one end up getting killed though and the other nearly hanged?



You see, in this world there are two kinds of kittens, my friend.  Those who are cute, and those who take ceiling watch.  You watch.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> You see, in this world there are two kinds of kittens, my friend.  Those who are cute, and those who take ceiling watch.  You watch.



My cat isn't anything like that

He is just a cat

Of destiny

He tries to be quiet

Then beat people to shreds with his mind

He hides in the plants

Climbs refridgiators 

Simulate death

And practically be himself

Like every person needs to be

And so, he wins the caturday in the contest of soul


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 30, 2010)

Ritalin, Focalin and Adderall...


----------



## Nylak (Mar 30, 2010)

We ended up going with Remy, Smith and Wess, and Smith and Wess have _already_ been adopted (together, I might add!).  Easiest foster assignment _ever_.

Thank you guys for all the suggestions.  I'm writing all these down for future litters.  XD



Jashwa said:


> I REALLLY like this option. You should pick it, Nylak.
> 
> Especially Othello.


 
One of my dogs is named Othello.  XD  (The other is Romeo.)


----------

